# 2010 Murano Z51 DVD reader



## georgesrome (Apr 12, 2015)

Greetings from Rome , Italy-

I want to upgrade the navigator and looked for the DVD reader, According to the manual, it is inside the glove compartment...and it is not  , neither under the passenger seat.
where can it be ?

Thanks in advance for your feedback
Georges-


----------

